# clown loach + angel fish



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

hi guys when it comes time for a new aquarium or i get another tank i want to put clown loaches andddd angelfish. ive done a bit or research and it looks to me like they have about the same needs besides that loaches need high water flow and angels need low water flow.

so my question for you is what would be a good balance of filtration? maybe a submersible pump or something? and then what size of tank would be good for up to 6 loaches and some angelfish (idk if they like a lot of tank mates)

~thanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

6 clown loaches is wayyyyy to many they get really big the biggest loach that i personally know of. you would need a very large tank. i dont see any problem compatibility wise the angels shouldn't mess with them unless they spawn then they may get territorial if the loaches come close to them and their young. i think just any kind of filter will be fine so long as you dont have power heads running in the tank or anything that creates current like a power head.


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

oh so how many is the minimum i should keep? they like groups right?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

idk im not sure if they are schooling or not u may need to talk to someone else about that but there are lots of other loaches that stay in the range of 3-5 inches u may want to check out.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got 2 clown loaches with a couple angels. They do fine together :]


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I have loaches (angelicus botia) and they do well with my angels. Sometimes they are interested in the same food but they generally don't bother one another. I have a bubbler over on one side of the tank (and the loaches play in it) and the angels generally steer clear of it. I have a 60g (4 ftW by 1 footD by 2 feetT) so there is plenty of room from side to side to keep everyone happy. Why do you want clowns in particular? My angelicus botia are pretty cool to watch too and their markings are gorgeous AND they don't get as big!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

clowns love to hang out in herds..they are the most awesome fish..yes ; they get big ; up to 15 inches long..they grow pretty fast up to about 4 inches ; and then they slow down considerably...maybe an inch a year...
here is a pic of part of my old herd..25 of them in a 150W...smallest was a little over four inches........


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

clowns is what we have at all the pet stores near by =/ what do your angelicus botia's look like? do you have a picture? also what kind of filtration do you use? and substrate? i hear gravel is bad for them but the petco uses it

wow lohachata those guys look happy! and huge...


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmm....I don't have a picture of mine (but I should take one). They are silver with black markings. The markings look like a sort of chain/polka dot design. Google the name angelicus botia and you can pull up some images. I have an Emperor 400 Hang over back filter. I use sand substrate. I like the way it looks and the loaches seem to love digging around in it. The filter is over on the right side of the tank and then I keep a airstone bubbler thing on the left side of the tank. The loaches usually play in the bubbles from the airstone or hide in and around a piece of driftwood on the right side of the tank. It has some cave spots in the driftwood and they hide in there or dig in the sand under the driftwood. They also like swimming in the leaves of my amazon sword plant (over by the airstone).


----------

